# Tru Technology billet 2200



## chris6878 (May 21, 2011)

More pics on request. 

Tru Technology Billet 2200 | eBay


----------



## chris6878 (May 21, 2011)

Bumpers


----------



## chris6878 (May 21, 2011)

Bumper pool


----------



## Mark Masterson (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh Yes ! Burr-Brown inside !


----------



## skydeaner (Mar 25, 2006)

I had no clue there was this level of expensive car gear. Thats just insane


----------



## chris6878 (May 21, 2011)

skydeaner said:


> I had no clue there was this level of expensive car gear. Thats just insane


LOl yea it does get quite crazy with car audio. Check out kimble cable or some of the mcintosh car audio.


----------



## VinyX (Dec 6, 2011)

I just love those!

I wish a rapper could hang one of these on his neck, that would be a real jewel!


----------



## chris6878 (May 21, 2011)

looks like ill be reposting the ebay ad.


----------



## chris6878 (May 21, 2011)

relisted


----------



## tru tech99 (Jan 3, 2011)

i tell you what... i just sold my billet 2200 same time at chris try to sell his.....and let me tell you even tho i got the money for the amp but is was very sad for me to sold the amp! my was the base model with no update and it sound amazing pushing my 300 watts peerless xxls , i put my old JL 500/1 in and there is no comparison.. so chris let us know how much you really want for the amp that you are selling


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

chris6878 said:


> LOl yea it does get quite crazy with car audio. Check out kimble cable or some of the mcintosh car audio.


ha its called Kimber Kable. McIntosh is nowhere near the highest end...try zapco, Brax, Mosconi...

this is a nice high end amplifier...looks like it sold though?


----------



## vesku (Aug 29, 2013)

HI, thank you very much.


----------



## vesku (Aug 29, 2013)

I wanna buy some more tru billet amp, If some one wanna sell.


----------

